# Rancourt BB Penny Loafers Fit



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

I purchased a pair of the Rancourt Beef Roll Pennies. I wear 11D in a number of shoes - Strand, Macneil, Park Avenue, Fifth Avenue.

I purchased a 11D size in these and they were unbelievably small - both in the width department and overall length. I was quite disappointed because they are a beautiful, well-constrcuted, made in USA shoe. A good price too considering this.



Was wondering if others have had any experience with these or the same experience. Ill probably order the beef roll pennies from Rancourt directly (I sent these back obviously).


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I just recently tried Rancourt try-on shoes. I would say that they are true to size, as in, "exactly sized" via Brannock. So I went a half size up from my usual cause I plan on wearing socks. Most of your AEs (minus the Macneil) are on the 5 last and they run slightly longer than usual. Just make sure you get you size right before you order from Rancourt, they don't accept returns because they are MTO. One great option if you order from them is you could mix n match, the color, leather and soles.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Rancourt has a sizing diagram you can download from their site so there's no guesswork in which size to order: 

Brian


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

vwguy said:


> Rancourt has a sizing diagram you can download from their site so there's no guesswork in which size to order:
> 
> Brian


Unfortunately that diagram cannot take a high arch/instep into account. There is more to a proper fitting than the chart. Note that Rancourt is now providing a try-on program so they too know that chart isn't foolproof.

I say this as an happy owner of several pairs of Rancourt shoes.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a pair of Rancourt's beefroll penny loafers and have also found them to fit true to my Brannock size.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The best route is to contact Rancourt directly. I just sent them my foot measurements (length, width, girth at instep) and let them tell me what size to order. I was happy with the results, even though it wasn't the size I would've guessed.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats one of the reasons I got the Rancourt BB Loafers....if they didnt fit I could return them and it would give me a sense how the Rancourts fit for the future (because I would prefer to buy from Rancourt directly, anyway).

I shot Rancourt off an email but never got a response.

Im curious if I need 11.5D or 11.5 Wide for the future. Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

mrm21711 said:


> Thats one of the reasons I got the Rancourt BB Loafers....if they didnt fit I could return them and it would give me a sense how the Rancourts fit for the future (because I would prefer to buy from Rancourt directly, anyway).
> 
> I shot Rancourt off an email but never got a response.
> 
> Im curious if I need 11.5D or 11.5 Wide for the future. Thanks for all the responses!


You might want to go with the try-on program. If the 11Ds are too small you might need an 11.5C rather than 11.5D or 11.5E. All depends.

As far as not getting a response from Rancourt, that's become a bit too common recently. I'm in their corner but they really need to get on top of this.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I just got a pair of Rancourt's from Brooks Bros. and found them to be larger than my normal size. Had to go one half size down to fit!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Andy said:


> I just got a pair of Rancourt's from Brooks Bros. and found them to be larger than my normal size. Had to go one half size down to fit!


And I found the pair i received last week true to size, so YMMV. :biggrin:


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

As I noted in the original post, I ordered a pair of 11D and they were so tight and uncomfortable it was painful. I ordered a pair of 11.5D in these during the Brooks semi annual sale last month and they were so big I had to send them back as well. Ive never had this problem and all my 11D Allen Edmonds offerings fit like a glove. 

To say Im confused by Rancourt would be an understatement.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

FWIW, I have four different pairs of Rancourt shoes at this point (Ranger moc, pinch penny, full-strap penny loafer, and chukka), and all were ordered in my usual size. All fit perfectly fine.

I don't have the "Rancourt for BB" shoes mentioned in the OP, but I doubt it's any different size-wise from their usual line. I'm sure Kyle Rancourt could clarify.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Just to revive this thread I'm toying with ordering a pair of Rancourts either the Chromexcel Beefrolls or the welt line penny loafer, haven't quite decided yet. Now here's the challenge, having printed off the sizing template, I discovered I'm no longer a 11B but an 11C and depending on the time of the day, almost a D. So, after talking to Rancourt customer service, I can either order an 11d or a if I want them a little more snug, 10.5D? Or I go the B because I've ordered 11 B from Allen Edmonds in the past for my McNeils and they fit great. I want to get this right because it's an international transaction.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Well to update I stopped by the RBC Plaza Brooks Brothers, I tried the 10.5 D in the Rancourts and they were loose in the heals. At the urging of my go to sales associate Richard Q, I tried the Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brother, not quite trad but very nice looking never the less. Oh boy they fit perfectly in 10.5 D without the torture from my Patriots which I found were too narrow, so guess what I'm getting.


----------



## Frankj (May 7, 2012)

Just bought a pair of Rancourt Beefroll Penny Loafers- couldn't be happier! With loafers they suggest going down a half size from your normal dress shoe, which I did, and they fit perfectly. Hardly any break-in. I also have a pair of AE beefroll penny loafers, which are a little dressier but not as comfortable. the Rancourt sizes the same as AE or Alden.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

I found the opposite to be true...I am a 9.5D in 3 different AE lasts, but my toes were busting through the B.B. rancourt pinch penny. I sized up to a 10 which are perfect with or without socks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Ive found Rancourt to be responsive to sizing issues up to the point of me sending photos and measurements of my orthotics to get an assessment of their fit to my needs. Please note though, their shoes are not custom fitted, although they are custom made with the leathers, features etc that you want.
You can order different sizes for R and L shoes on their custom site but if you have high arches etc. they do not "make to fit" outside of their size ranges.
Just my experience.
tom


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

I went a half size down and mine fit perfectly. Owned them a little over a year; they're my favorite shoes. Beautiful and so comfortable.


----------



## awbyrd (Aug 28, 2008)

My issue wasn't so much sizing as it was that there is a seam that rubs at my heel causing the shoes to be too uncomfortable to wear. I've tried heel pads, etc, but they don't stay on, so the shoes sit unused in my closet.


----------

